
50 States of McMansion Hell: Campbell County, Wyoming - smacktoward
https://mcmansionhell.com/post/187065747496/50-states-of-mcmansion-hell-campbell-county
======
Bostonian
It's in bad taste to snark about the bad taste of others. Americans like to
live in single-family homes, and "McMansion" is a term invented to put them
down.

